# Army.ca Server Hardware Replacement Program



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Mar 2007)

Folks,

As you've probably noticed at times, we are starting to 'outgrow' our current hardware, and the time has come to consider a replacement. To date, we've been able to get by with a mid-range desktop system (2.8 GHz Pentium 4 and 3Gb of RAM) but we're hitting the limits of this hardware more regularly.

During past couple of weeks, I have been shopping around for replacement hardware, and I think it's finally time to kick off the _Army.ca Server Replacement Program_. With that in mind, I've pulled together some specs for a potential server replacement. This is true server class hardware, capable of seeing Army.ca through continued growth in the coming years. Due to the speed with which we were able to raise funds (thanks!) we are now looking at a system with the following specs:

Processors:		     2 x Intel Dual Core Xeon 5150 2.66ghz 1333mhz FSB
Memory:		 	     4Gb (2x2Gb) DDR2-667 RAM
Motherboard:         Asus DSBF-D/SAS Server Motherboard ---- Dual Xeon Socket 771, Intel 5000P, 1333FSB, 8D. DDR2, ATI ES1000
Power Supplies:	  550 Watt EPS Power Supply
Hard Disk Drives:	 ST3500630AS SEAGATE 500G 7200RPM SATA-300 16M
Case:                   TITAN550 SERVER BOX ANTEC TITAN 550W EATX
Total Cost:		     *$3,717.72*

Through the generous donations of several Army.ca Subscribers who wish to remain anonymous, coupled with some savings from subscriptions and advertising, we're on the way. I have set up a simple page to track our progress towards the new server hardware, here:

http://army.ca/php/server.php

As we raise more money we'll get closer to the goal of faster hardware. I'm also confident over time we can find a better deal than the one we're starting with, so the "goal" amount will likely change but at least this is a "starting point" to kick things off.

This is a big project, and I'm hoping we can be on to the new hardware sometime in 2007 but I understand it could be a while given the costs involved. So please... be patient! 

Update: Kendrick has now placed the order for the hardware listed above. It should be ready for pick up in a week or so, and it will likely take another couple of weekd to get it to Ottawa, get it assembled, etc. From there it will take at least another couple of weeks to get services up and running on it, but I promise you... I will hurry! A rough ETA for the new server is mid-May.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## riggermade (23 Mar 2007)

Mike

Can we do a donation thru Paypal?

Steve


----------



## RHFC_piper (23 Mar 2007)

riggermade said:
			
		

> Can we do a donation thru Paypal?
> 
> Steve



you beat me to it by seconds.

Or perhaps donate via e-mail money transfer. 

This seems like a very good cause, as army.ca is a very invaluable resource to many of us.


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Mar 2007)

Well Mike, you will get some more cash for the server soon, the money for the swag will be sent off on Tuesday


----------



## riggermade (23 Mar 2007)

I had withdrawls yesterday with the power outage ...no control over that but if Mike can update I am all for it..just had to drink more beer


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Mar 2007)

Thanks guys... I'm not trying to solicit donations so much as track our progress, but at the same time, I appreciate the help if you have a few bucks to throw at the cause. Anything sent via PayPal or Certapay to Army@Army.ca will go directly to the upgrade program.


Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Mar 2007)

Mike I will also add a bit more cash, for the server  ;D


----------



## dapaterson (23 Mar 2007)

I've just sent in my 2c (plus or minus) to help keep this place going - thanks again for all your work, Mike.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Mar 2007)

Wow... Thank-you HitOrMrs/HitOrMiss, riggermade, dapaterson and PipersWife for those donations, the bar has moved already!

I consider this a long term project but with support like that it's sure moving along!


Thanks again
Mike


----------



## riggermade (23 Mar 2007)

Mike 

I don't think there will be a problem to raise the funds...I for one don't always post but am on here a few times a day to see what is happening


----------



## Old and Tired (23 Mar 2007)

Hi

What link do you want me to use to fire a few bucks into the kitty.  New techie toys are always good.  Especially in pursuit of a good cause.

H


----------



## TN2IC (23 Mar 2007)

riggermade said:
			
		

> Mike
> 
> Can we do a donation thru Paypal?
> 
> Steve



What about credit card?


----------



## riggermade (23 Mar 2007)

I am a bit on the cheap side..must be the Scottish blood ...I believe that all the Army.ca junkies can make this happen sooner than later...I don't believe there is any of us who doubt the work Mike puts into this site and for the many of us who are on here daily it is a worthwhile investment...let's see how fast we can put Mike's link out of commision for money raised


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Mar 2007)

Old and Tired, if you're a PayPal user, you can use http://PayPal.com, if you have online banking you can use http://certapay.com, otherwise I think the options are limited to the old fashioned approaches.

TN2IC, unfortunately I can't accept credit cards directly, only through PayPal. 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## TN2IC (23 Mar 2007)

There Mike,

I fired some "bling" your way.


Cheers,
TN2IC


----------



## career_radio-checker (23 Mar 2007)

Might be a good little fundraiser at meet and greets.


----------



## Kendrick (23 Mar 2007)

One beer for me, one beer for the comp!


----------



## career_radio-checker (23 Mar 2007)

Yes and it would be better for me to contribute in cash. I am on student loans so Big Brother is monitoring my bank account transactions. Stupid government.


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 Mar 2007)

Maybe army.ca needs to be a registered charity, then you could offer tax receipts.   ;D

A few shekels have been tossed in via Paypal for the cause.

Mike


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Mar 2007)

Wow we are almost half way there! Way to go everyone! I will help too  ^-^


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Mar 2007)

Well as of right now the replacement program stands at:

Server Cost $2268.30 
Money Raised $1392.26 
Still to go $876.04 
Percent Complete 61% 

Wow only 39% left.

<edited to finish sentence, damn gremlins...>

<edited to add>

Also drop some clams your way too.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Mar 2007)

Yeah, especially impressive since we started with about 39% done, not "to go"... and that was just Friday!


----------



## geo (25 Mar 2007)

Alms for the poor on the way to ya Mike

given that you have made a vow of poverty - running this charity - I have chipped in some funds......

Chimo!


----------



## Shec (25 Mar 2007)

After sponging off your site for several years now i've subscribed with the intent that it will defray the costs of the server upgrade.  To stretch my paltry $30 even further,  Mike,  don't bother sending me the coin or sticker.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Mar 2007)

Folks... your generosity is overwhelming in every sense of the word. I honestly expected this would be a ~6 month project, but with the donations from *this weekend alone* we appear to have met our goal. I haven't added some items being mailed in to the total (Canada Post has taught me not to count my chickens...) but by all accounts we have already exceeded our planned budget.

That's great news indeed, and thanks to everyone who donated... especially a few who really took things to heart, but sadly wanted to remain anonymous. Don't worry, I won't forget any of the donations, big or "small". 

The downside (if you can call it that) is that since I expected this to be a 6+ month project, I'm now the bottleneck... I wasn't quite ready to pull the trigger just yet, but I will be rapidly getting my act together over the next few days to get things in order.

In the mean time, I think we can stand down... we can already afford better hardware than I was planning for, so again, my sincere thanks for everyone who participated in the program. The ball is now in my court to turn your generosity into the best possible improvements for the site.


Thanks!
Mike


----------



## GAP (25 Mar 2007)

Why not continue for awhile until you can purchase the second processor and be done with the upgrade in one shot?


----------



## armyvern (25 Mar 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I wasn't quite ready to pull the trigger just yet, but I will be rapidly getting my act together over the next few days to get things in order.
> 
> Thanks!
> Mike



Please Mike,

Feel free to fire on Wednesday 11th April while I am busy travelling to St Jean!!  >


----------



## riggermade (25 Mar 2007)

Mike 

I am glad to see that the users fully support your efforts and I for one did not figure it would take long to collect what you needed and am glad to see I was correct


----------



## Kendrick (26 Mar 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Why not continue for awhile until you can purchase the second processor and be done with the upgrade in one shot?



The main reason would be that the 2nd processor is not really needed at the moment, and that it being the costliest (or close to) piece of equipment on the server, if we wait say, 6 months, the price will drop by 60%.


----------



## geo (26 Mar 2007)

More Ram!!!
RAM is always good.

as an alternative, you might think about going for an array - multiple hard drives in mirror - hot swappable.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 Mar 2007)

The current design already has 2x400Gb drives, possibly in a RAID-1 array, but not hot swappable. I think I'd need a custom drive cage for that, and of course a few more disks to get to RAID-3 or RAID-5. It was all supposed to be part of the long term maintenance plan. 

As for RAM, you're right, we can always use that. I'll see what the final tally is once the numbers are in, but I suspect we're going to see a much better system than we'd anticipated.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Mar 2007)

As of 1153 hrs NDT

Server Cost $2371.33 
Money Raised $1559.43 
Still to go $811.9 
Percent Complete 66% *

*Note this does not include any donation mailed to Mike.

Lets keep this up  op:


----------



## riggermade (30 Mar 2007)

Mike

I was just looking at the amount of money raised for this project and wa spleased to see how well it went.

I knew the subscribers here would not let you down

Steve


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Mar 2007)

Indeed! We've exceeded our original goal and I'm now trying to find the best hardware for our buck out there. Thanks to all those who contributed!


----------



## dapaterson (30 Mar 2007)

A few thoughts off the top of my head for additions:

* A good UPS to let the system shut down gracefully

* Some sort of external backup device - because RAID isn't perfect

* Some sort of defence system - like sharks with frickin' laser beams on their heads...
         (And I guess the sharks will need a UPS as well, for the frickin' laser beams)


----------



## Burrows (31 Mar 2007)

How about we trick out army.ca with spinners and everything.  

SERIOUSLY.  WE CAN GET A GLOWING CASE FOR THE SERVER AND EVERYTHING. I can see it now!
"Today on pimp my webserver, army.ca goes from DELLed to chic shelled! Pimp my webserver will be back after these messages from our sponsors."

"Just can't get any good advertising online?  Try Honest Tess'!  For the measly price to CAD 25,000,000, Tess himself will use YOUR NAME in a post.  Yes folks, YOUR NAME, IN A POST.  Call today - 1-800-SCAM.


----------



## RHFC_piper (31 Mar 2007)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> How about we trick out army.ca with spinners and everything.



Two words;  Liquid cooling.


Then we could overclock the processors to a ridiculous speed...  This would have little to no effect on the forums, but the admin could post the benchmarks and that would make army.ca look like a bunch of l33t hAx0r's to the rest of the interwebby.  ;D (I will never use the term 'l33t' again as long as I live)


And if you could make the server bounce on some hydraulics, that would be even more sweet.  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Mar 2007)

I was thinking of spending at least half the amount on a pearlescent paint job for the case, neon lights for the interior, matching coloured cables, and of course, shape the whole thing like a LAV.


----------



## Mike Baker (31 Mar 2007)

That is the way to go Mike  ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (31 Mar 2007)

Mike, I will mail a little coin on Monday,[when I finally get around to sending Dangerboy his touqe], however this means when I visit I get the real beer........no more 'maybe he'll leave' blueberry stuff. :clown:


----------



## mysteriousmind (31 Mar 2007)

ill send some also later on...tomorrow or monday


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Mar 2007)

Thanks guys, but please don't feel compelled to, as the char shows, we're exceeded our goal. I'm now trying to find the best deal for the money we have, and I'll tell you: we're looking pretty good.


----------



## armyvern (31 Mar 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, but please don't feel compelled to, as the char shows, we're exceeded our goal. I'm now trying to find the best deal for the money we have, and I'll tell you: we're looking pretty good.



Apparently you may need the extra cash to invest in some _real beer_ !! I never knew there was such as beast as blueberry beer.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (31 Mar 2007)

Brucie don't like slow site, Brucie get mad when slow site, Brucie think $30 less than broke keyboards, Brucie not as good as Paracowboy in talking in the third person.......


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Mar 2007)

...and for the record it was currant  beer.


----------



## armyvern (31 Mar 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> ...and for the record it was currant  beer.



Seen. That sounds so much better!!   ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Apr 2007)

Folks,

Time for a quick update on this. I am now looking at a couple of different systems as our potential replacement:

*Option 1*

Proliant ML530
SRV CPQ Proliant ML530 G2 - Dual Xeon 2.8GHz DUAL
4GB RAM, CD, 8MB VID
2 x PROC CPQ XEON DP 2.8GHZ / 512K L2
CRD CPQ SMART ARRAY 5302/64 2CH U3
NC 3121 Dual NIC 10/100
ACC HOT PLUG 600W POWER SUPPLY
ACC CPQ RACK TO TOWER KIT ML530
2 x MEM 512MB DDR ECC
4 x MEM 512MB REG DDR ECC
2 x MEM GEN 512MB DDR ECC
6 x HDD HP 72.8GB 15K U320 UNI HDD HOTSWP

Total: *$2921.18*

*Option 2*

Motherboard: AS-DSBF-D/SAS  ASUS DSBF-D DUAL XEON SK771 DDR2 ECC SAS
RAM: 4Gb KVR667D2N5K2/2  KVR667D2N5K2/2G KINGSTON 2G DK DDR2-667
DVD Drive: LG-GSA-H22NBK  LG DL 18X BLK DVD/RW/CDRW/CD IDE
Case: ANT/TITAN550  SERVER BOX ANTEC TITAN 550W EATX
Drive: ST3400620AS  SEAGATE 400G 7200RPM SATA-300 16M
CPU: BX805565140A  XEON DC 5140 2.33GHZ 2x2M SK-771 1333FSB

Total:  *$2,371.33*

Option 1 is true server grade hardware with hot swappable drive bays, but it's used and probably ~3 years old. Option 2 is brand new and certainly server capable, but a little less robust. I'm struggling a bit with which option to go with, so I thought I'd solicit opinions from fellow geeks.


----------



## GAP (4 Apr 2007)

Option 1...the server. If it was replaced because of an upgrade of the former owner, should be no problem, plus it gives growth potential.


----------



## charlesm (4 Apr 2007)

Mike,

  This is the supplier I use in Vancouver

http://www.atic.ca/index.php?page=Products&cat=56

Have a look around and you can get a good estimate as well.

They also sell New HP Servers

You can see the cost of New HP or Intel Servers that are mostly 1U Rack mountable.

Dual Xeon 500 with 2 Gig and 3 * 400 Gig SATA Drives seems around $2100

I Use HP a lot, but after 3 years I find that you have problems with the drives, and with out a warranty I would be careful

My 2 cents Worth


thanks


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Apr 2007)

I should point out that when I say option 2 is a little less robust, I mean it has faster CPU/RAM, but the chassis etc. is designed for a real server. Here are some photos to show you what I mean:

1: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2:


----------



## p_imbeault (4 Apr 2007)

No. 1 looks like a beast, I'd say get the best you can afford, something that will be easy to upgrade or add on memory. In the long run it'll probably be better. No matter what you get though it'll be obsolete within a couple years though  >. The older one will probably serve you just as well as long as your not planning any big changes in the running of the site I'd imagine


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Apr 2007)

Number one.  ;D It looks cool.


----------



## proudnurse (4 Apr 2007)

Mike

I know that my subscription is probably due.... possibly overdue by now! I have decided to subscribe again, probably send you my payment within the next couple weeks. I know it is not much, but hopefully my little bit will help toward the upgrade. 

~Rebecca


----------



## GAP (4 Apr 2007)

charlesm said:
			
		

> Mike,
> 
> This is the supplier I use in Vancouver
> 
> ...



Is it a interface SATA drive problem, undue wear on the HDD's, or what. It sounds like the Server is OK, but it tends to crash HDD's...any input would help.


----------



## geo (4 Apr 2007)

Mike,
I've used a server similar to the one in option A... xcept it was a quad xeon processor - t'was a great machine.... though I am no longer working for the company, the server is working like a charm... and has not chewed up more than 1 hard drive (defective).

I was running a terminal server operation where users has relatively dumb terminals that had no HD, no floppy, no USB and no CD on their personal desk.  Everything that was to go thru the server was cleared thru antiviral software.

The way I had my setup the ML was a program server & I had a separate machine as a Data server (remember - dumb terminals) - and the two machines were linked by fibre optic... worked like a charm.  never had a contamination issue - except for the boss' son and his laptop. Bonus was that I never had an employee who would screw up the configuration for his "desktop" cause - I could reset his profile in 10 seconds 


One suggestion:

Make sure your "server room" has good ventilation though - cause option 1 does generate a fair bit of heat.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Apr 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> One suggestion:
> 
> Make sure your "server room" has good ventilation though - cause option 1 does generate a fair bit of heat.



Well it is next to the beer fridge and so it does get a lot of cool breezes .....


----------



## GAP (4 Apr 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Well it is next to the beer fridge and so it does get a lot of cool breezes .....



Yeah, but that poor fridge is pounding it's heart out trying to cool the beer that keeps getting replenished, so it must be throwing out scads of heat into the face of the server. (Who then dutifully picks it up and tries to use it, but overheats and crashes) hehehe


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Apr 2007)

geo,

Thanks for the info, it's good to know that's a reliable server. And my office could use the extra heat, it gets pretty cold in there at times.

Bruce, I had to move the fridge after your last visit where you went to get me a beer and ripped out the power supply by accident.


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Apr 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Bruce, I had to move the fridge after your last visit where you went to get me a beer and ripped out the power supply by accident.


Hope he don't do it again  : Looks like option one is the best choice.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Apr 2007)

Sorry, I just thought bringing the fridge onto the deck would save valuable walking time.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Apr 2007)

Folks,

A quick update. Last night Kendrick and I hammered out the final hardware specs and placed the order. We are now getting a much better system than originally planned, and I expect it will last us a long time. The rough timeline right now looks like this:

08 Apr: Parts ordered
15 Apr: Order ready for pickup in Montreal
22 Apr: Pick up parts, assemble system
29 Apr: Begin cutover
15 May: New hardware in use

These dates are pretty much wild guesses, I will try to update the schedule as things become more clear.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Apr 2007)

Thx for the update Mike.


----------



## Mike Baker (9 Apr 2007)

Thanks for the update. So when do we expect a big blackout when you will switch it all over?


----------



## Pea (9 Apr 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> 29 Apr: Begin cutover
> 15 May: New hardware in use



Perfect timing Mike! I'll be off to BMQ and won't even notice if the site is down for a while.  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (9 Apr 2007)

Pte Pea said:
			
		

> Perfect timing Mike! I'll be off to BMQ and won't even notice if the site is down for a while.  ;D


Lucky, I guess I will just run out into the woods then


----------



## CFR FCS (5 May 2007)

Mike, 

Are you still planning implementation / cutover of 15 May?  If so should people try to be off line any particular part of the day or will you just go offline and then power back up after a short pause. Maybe send a reminder that we (I must be truly hooked now) will be off line for a part of that day. 

I don't know if it would help speed but definitely storage space if you culled your member's list , There are multiple guest log ins that have never posted and are not a few years old. How long are you keeping them? I see some from 2005.  

Keep, up the great work.


----------



## geo (5 May 2007)

Heh... on crossover daqy, maybe we should all oprove to ourselves that we are not addicted to ARMY.CA and spend the whole day off line 

I'm not addicted,
I know I can spend a whole day offline
I'm sure I can,
I think I can

Uhh... can you do it in 1 hour?


----------



## armyvern (5 May 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Heh... on crossover daqy, maybe we should all oprove to ourselves that we are not addicted to ARMY.CA and spend the whole day off line



Speak for yourself.

I need a twelve step program to assist me!!  :-\


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 May 2007)

Sorry, I haven't been doing much in the way of updates here... The hardware is still "in transit" so I don't have my hands on it just yet. No firm ETA yet, but it won't be too much longer.

Near the end of this month, a new release of linux comes out, so at this point I'd wait and install that anyway, so we're not being held back regardless. I'd say that we're now looking at maybe mid-June for the final cutover, but I'll have more clarity once the hardware arrives, the OS is installed, etc.

And no need to stay away, for the "critical" part of the cutover, we'll be offline anyway but I will try to keep that to a bare minimum.


Thanks
Mike

P.S. I used to cull the membership list of anyone who had not logged in for over a year... haven't done that in a while!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 May 2007)

Folks, a quick update... the parts are in and Kendrick has now picked them up. The Army.ca server has been purchased!

We're going to try to get together to assemble it in the next week or two, then comes the cutover, which I expect will take another couple of weeks.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 May 2007)

Oh, and it was recently suggested that the new server may run better with certain unit logos, crests, etc. on it. If anyone wants to fire a spare sticker my way I'll post a pic of the new server decked out once it's ready. I know one sticker that'll be going on it for sure.


----------



## armyvern (25 May 2007)

Dammit...with that my shakes have begun. I'll have a bad time DTing this time. Can anyone recommend a good treatment facility??  :-[


----------



## Yrys (25 May 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Can anyone recommend a good treatment facility??  :-[



Mike Bobbit's place ? To push him to work faster  ;D ...


----------



## Mike Baker (25 May 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Mike Bobbit's place ? To push him to work faster  ;D ...


*poke poke* 

"Is it ready yet Mike?"

"No I need a few more hours, sorry."

*slap!*

"Ouch Vern, did you have to keep those rings on?!"


----------



## kratz (25 May 2007)

Mike,

How does a fly on the wall have a recorder?


----------



## TN2IC (25 May 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> *poke poke*
> 
> "Is it ready yet Mike?"
> 
> ...





Hey Mike.... here is a way to keep yourself busy. Just follow the link.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/59140/post-570771.html#msg570771


----------



## Cloud Cover (25 May 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Folks, a quick update... the parts are in and Kendrick has now picked them up. The Army.ca server has been purchased!
> 
> We're going to try to get together to assemble it in the next week or two, then comes the cutover, which I expect will take another couple of weeks.



That looks suspiciously like a well cared for floor in a domestic setting - I always though army.ca was run from a smokey bar room.   >


----------



## Kendrick (26 May 2007)

Worry not Whiskey, it's only a transit "depot" for the equipment.  The actual server's location has to remain undisclosed for OPSEC reasons.   ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 May 2007)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> That looks suspiciously like a well cared for floor in a domestic setting - I always though army.ca was run from a smokey bar room.   >



Thats where all the good IDEAS flow from.......


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Jun 2007)

A quick update... I have the server and have spent tonight assembling it. I'm mostly done but need a cable extender to finish the job (and I need to figure out where to plug a few extraneous cables - hopefully of little importance).

I figure the assembly will be complete tomorrow or Tuesday. From there I install the OS and begin the long process of cutting services over. This I expect will take a couple of weeks, so please bear with me. I'm actually traveling a bit so it may take even longer. I'll post more updates here once they're available.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Jun 2007)

;D Thanks for the update Mike!


----------



## GAP (3 Jun 2007)

From the way the present equipment is functioning since the last major slowdown....there really isn't a rush. I don't know what you fixed, but it has the site flying even when there are 1200-1300 guest/users logged on.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Jun 2007)

Very true, and I'm thankful for it! That sure takes the heat off the new server, so I can do it _right_ instead of _fast_.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Jun 2007)

Minor update: I now have the needed part and will try to finish the assembly tonight. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Jun 2007)

This is both good and bad.

Good: The server is better then what is in place now for speed and such.

Bad: We will have to go down for a few hours(right Mike?).


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Jun 2007)

No Mike, the part is for the new server, which is not yet even assembled. I'll add that tonight and the "current" server will be untouched. The new server won't likely be in place for another 2-3 weeks, because the real work begins once it's assembled. I'm rebuilding the entire system from scratch rather than carrying over the mistakes configuration and settings from the current server. That means compressing about 5 years of installation, configuration and tweaking into a 2-3 week period.

There will be downtime and there will be problems, but the end result will be a much improved service.


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Jun 2007)

Oh well, I was close. At least the service will be better


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Jun 2007)

Good news folks, the assembly is finally done. I hit a bit of a snag and had to restart from scratch, but I think I got it right this time. Fedora Core 7 is also now installed, so it's time to start installing and configuring the new applications and data. I estimate it'll take about 2-3 weeks to get that done completely. Here are some pics:

The inside of the new server, note the two dual core CPUs that will be a huge improvement over the current system:






Here is the new server next to the "current" server. Quite a size difference!


----------



## GAP (6 Jun 2007)

Ohhhh.....techie joy. nice (drool, drool,....)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Jun 2007)

Well, I spoke too soon. It seems that if the server has been left on for a period of time, it won't cold start when it's powered on again. The fans spin for a second then stop and the motherboard lights go out, so it seems like there's a reset going on.

Looks like I'm going to have to take our new system in to a repair shop.  I don't want to start things out on shaky ground.


----------



## vangemeren (7 Jun 2007)

Hope its nothing too serious. This computer doesn't want to seem to be put together.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Jun 2007)

It's not too serious, the system powers up if you leave it alone for a bit (seems to indicate a cooling problem, though it has 6 fans in total). However I don't want to start out with a problem, it doesn't give us much room to get worse. 

Hopefully it can be fixed quickly and cheaply. I'm sure there's still a warranty on all the parts, if one of them proves to be faulty.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (7 Jun 2007)

Mike, 

Have you ever looked into a water cooling system? I know its too late now for immediate use...but I was just wondering.

CAW


----------



## GAP (7 Jun 2007)

Check your temp cutout settings (default) in CMOS, and power supply. Starting up by itself after cooling kinda tells you something is not satisfied and a safety is cutting in.....maybe processors conflicting or running hot.

my way out of my league  1 cent, I need the other to go on the trip you are going to tell me to go on.....  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Jun 2007)

It's a good idea GAP, the problem is that when the temp is presumably too high, the system won't start, so I can't check which component it is. When the system finally starts, it is because (presumably) the temp is in range and won't indicate a problem.


----------



## geo (7 Jun 2007)

Mike,
while there are a whole bunch of fans; CPU fans & power supply fans, it is possible that one is not running - causing the overall heat level to rise.
Other possibility might be a question of good ventilation... if cool air isn't being sucked into the case, you're just moving hot air... like a convection oven.

Just a thought!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Jun 2007)

Hi geo,

I verified right off the bat that all fans are turning... even verified that they're turning in the right direction! The airflow is from front to back, and while it may be a flow problem, if you power the system on even for a minute and shut it off, it'll be in that same state.

However, please keep the advice coming, it's forcing me to think this through! 

Cheers
Mike


----------



## GAP (7 Jun 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> It's a good idea GAP, the problem is that when the temp is presumably too high, the system won't start, so I can't check which component it is. When the system finally starts, it is because (presumably) the temp is in range and won't indicate a problem.



I had a similiar problem with a brand new MB....turned out the factory default was wrong....I found out by coincidence and a chance remark by someone....after wading through the instructions and going online to the mfg website, I got all the correct suggested settings, set them up and it worked fine. 

If it had not been that chance comment by a friend, I would have never assumed that the mfg might have it wrong. Besides, it taught me the ranges I was allowed, which I did not know.

edited to add: BTW, the mfg thanked me for the email, they were not aware the default settings were off. Don't know if they did anything, but....


----------



## Flip (7 Jun 2007)

What I prefer to do - I start with the barest possible system and 
systematically add bits one ata time.  If there's a turkey in the coop,
you'll soon know which..............

Just a thought.

Cheers


----------



## Kendrick (7 Jun 2007)

Well I wish I could've been there for the assembly and the most wanted drinks, missed out on that one.  Had that beast sitting in my basement a bit and was itching to have a go at it.  And for the problems I'm quite disapointed.  If you need anything checked, or part replaced, let me know.  I'll be off on pre-deployment vacation by next friday, and I will be more than glad to ride up there and do some servicing!  (And my way overdue Ottawa visit).


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Jun 2007)

I'm hoping I'll have it all sewn up by then... I plan to devote some troubleshooting time this weekend. But in the off chance it's not, you're more than welcome to drop by and have a few drinks while we become progressively more physical with the new gear.


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Jun 2007)

Good thing I will be studying a lot for my final exams  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Jun 2007)

No worries folks, the server we're on right now will still be available. That's the beauty of having 2 systems.  I won't cut any services over to the new one until it's stable.


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Jun 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> No worries folks, the server we're on right now will still be available. That's the beauty of having 2 systems.  I won't cut any services over to the new one until it's stable.


Phew, thanks Mike  ;D


----------



## armyvern (7 Jun 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> No worries folks, the server we're on right now will still be available. That's the beauty of having 2 systems.  I won't cut any services over to the new one until it's stable.



Hurry Mike!!! Hurrrrrrrrrrrryyy!!



> *Most Online Today: 1911. Most Online Ever: 1911 (Today at 14:37:11) *



I predict the 2K barrier falls this weekend.


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Jun 2007)

Wow! Yeah we may Vern, we may.


----------



## GAP (7 Jun 2007)

Give the old system and Mike credit.....holding out in excellent form at 1911....wow


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Jun 2007)

Well, the more I tinker the more it seems to be power related, and not heat related. I let the system run for almost 24 hours and the memory, CPU and system temps were all normal.

However startup still seems to be somewhat "random" and the initial startup does draw the most power right off the bat. I'll experiment with other outlets etc. It's definitely a startup problem as the system runs flawlessly once it's up.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Jun 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Well, the more I tinker the more *it seems to be power related, and not heat related.*



Re: Army.ca Air-Conditioner Replacement Program

Re: Army.ca Stand-Alone Generator Program

When do we send in more money?  
 ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Jun 2007)

Heheh, you've done your part, this bit is my part.


----------



## CFR FCS (8 Jun 2007)

Steve, 
I'm not much of a computer geek but has your Operating System a special configuration to be used as a server.  The initial batch file should have a way to insert a pause in the start up. Some systems seem to need a very specific start up order in which files are in what order. You can't start the video card before the MB etc. Just some random ideas to help the troubleshooting process.  Good luck. 

Walking away and doing something else for a short time always helped me. Try that.


----------



## tomahawk6 (8 Jun 2007)

Not sure if this link will be helpful.

http://www.pcguide.com/ts/x/ggen02.htm


----------



## geo (9 Jun 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Well, the more I tinker the more it seems to be power related, and not heat related. I let the system run for almost 24 hours and the memory, CPU and system temps were all normal.
> 
> However startup still seems to be somewhat "random" and the initial startup does draw the most power right off the bat. I'll experiment with other outlets etc. It's definitely a startup problem as the system runs flawlessly once it's up.



Mike,
Do you have a battery backup system into which your Server is plugged?
Servers do draw a lot of juice on startup - not quite as bad once it's going - but bad at boot time.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Jun 2007)

Yeah, it's on a UPS right now... I plan to try taking it off to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## geo (9 Jun 2007)

You might want to check out the voltage on the circuit.
I found the servers at my old job worked better when on their own independent circuit.  Not hooked up with the toaster & Bessie's hair dryer.


----------



## Kendrick (10 Jun 2007)

Always Bessie....

Well, if you need a new Power supply in the tower, Ill pick one up and bring it up over next week-end, just give me the word.


----------



## Yrys (16 Jun 2007)

Mr. Bobbit,

Any idea when you will bring the site down voluntary ?

Just so I won't have the shakes too long and will be prepare with a good book or out door activitie .


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Jun 2007)

Making slow progress here... It looks like the new server will be back in the hangar on Monday, with a new power supply. From there I can start the cutover in earnest. I'm in town this week and hope to work on it pretty aggressively this week, because I'm travelling the week after and on vacation after that. I'd *really* like to have the new (reliable) hardware in place so I can breathe easy while on vacation. 

So to sum up, there will be downtime some time this week and/or weekend if all goes according to plan. As I know more I'll post it.


----------



## Kendrick (18 Jun 2007)

Well, I'm glad that the problem was not a faulty part, but just a wimpy PSU.  I'll know better next time I put up a 2 processors machine!  
Apologies for the delays caused by this, but I'm glad the heat isn't on me now.   ;D


----------



## George Wallace (12 Aug 2007)

Mike

Is it only me.....or is the clock off again?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Aug 2007)

20:56:35 looks right to me...


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Aug 2007)

My time is right.


----------

